# Lib Tech vs GNU vs NS vs Burton



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

158-159 is perfectly fine for you, especially you will be doing alot of free riding. All those sound like solid choices, and I can't say how much. All those boards are really solid choices. Having ridden the custom alot, I'd recommend it if you can get it for 250$.


----------



## $ickZ06 (Jan 11, 2009)

Anything you get will be better than your wife's six year old board but I would go with the Never Summer SL-R. I absolutely love my never summer board.


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

i am the same size as you and i ride a 159 trs btx. you won't be disappointed with the board. if you're looking strictly for a freeride board, you should look into arbor as well.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

A and B are great choices. C is not.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Triple8Sol:

By choice "C" do you mean the NS SL-R and if so what makes you say that? Also interested as to why you think A and B are good choices. Finally do you think the GNU could be too stiff or advanced for a novice rider?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Yo SL-R 155 is a solid choice - most durable and tons of fun! I have the freestyle revolver and love NS! peace


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

I wouldn't get the Burton, but the other 3 are great choices. Just go for which one you like the most.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

I would recommend the Burton Custom. Great all around mountain board. There is a reason why it's been a top seller board for over 7 years.


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

sonicjai said:


> I would recommend the Burton Custom. Great all around mountain board. There is a reason why it's been a top seller board for over 7 years.


ya its because burton pretty much owns the market. smaller companies are not as popular as burton but still make quality products. from a technological perspective, with the money you spend on a custom (or even less), you could get a better deck with more tech in it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

sonicjai said:


> I would recommend the Burton Custom. Great all around mountain board. There is a reason why it's been a top seller board for over 7 years.


While I appreciate the response, I don't really buy your point. For example, Ferrari's are never the top sellers, but I don't think anyone would say that they aren't far superior to the Ford F-150, chevy cavalier and honda civic, which are perennial top sellers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm 5'11" and just bought a 159cm Gnu CHB MTX. If you will be doing stricly freeride you will want a longer board. 158-162 is fine for 5'11" freeriding/all-mountain. For east coast hardpack/ice you should consider magne-traction. I have noticed a huge reduction in chatter in the poconos (I'm from New Jersey). You can get one from sierrasnowboard.com for under $250 right now if they have any left.

Just my 2 cents. Go shorter if you want to try the park.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

SMS1977 said:


> While I appreciate the response, I don't really buy your point. For example, Ferrari's are never the top sellers, but I don't think anyone would say that they aren't far superior to the Ford F-150, chevy cavalier and honda civic, which are perennial top sellers.


It really is awesome board, won't be disappointed with it if you choose to get it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

sonicjai said:


> I would recommend the Burton Custom. Great all around mountain board. There is a reason why it's been a top seller board for over 7 years.


I also don't agree with this theory at all. Burton makes nice boards, I won't argue that. However, you get so much less value out of a Burton because they are so widely recognized. A lot of people who don't know anything about snowboarding jump into buying a board and remember seeing a lot of Burtons on the mountain, so they just get what they think is "best". In all reality, they're just popular, not necessarily the best.


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

i have a never summer. i love it. i use it for all mountain, and now getting into the park.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

definitely the never summer SL-R


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm 5'11" and 165 lbs. A 155 is way to small to be riding anything but park. You can get down the hill, but you're really shorting yourself (pun!) on stability and control at higher speeds. I would go at least 158. 

I ride 159 on my all-mountain board. If I was going strictly freeriding I would bump that to 161ish.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, I got my board...Lib Tech TRS MTX 157.

A number of sales people at different stores told me not to get a banana/RC because I'm not going into the park and given my location I won't really see the benefit of riding it in the powder. The sales guy I ended up buying my board from told me he had a Custom, but said that the TRS would be a better choice for me (he thought the Custom might be a little too much board and too stiff given my ability level). I also got a sweet deal on the board (i.e. $150 less than the SL-R and $250 less than the Altered Genetics).

I want to thank everyone for there advice and imput


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

Rocketbass88 said:


> I also don't agree with this theory at all. Burton makes nice boards, I won't argue that. However, you get so much less value out of a Burton because they are so widely recognized. A lot of people who don't know anything about snowboarding jump into buying a board and remember seeing a lot of Burtons on the mountain, so they just get what they think is "best". In all reality, they're just popular, not necessarily the best.


I'm not saying that Burton is the only way to go. Sure other brands like LibTech make great, if not greater boards that would suit his needs. I am only stating my personal opinion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

SMS1977 said:


> Well, I got my board...Lib Tech TRS MTX 157.
> 
> A number of sales people at different stores told me not to get a banana/RC because I'm not going into the park and given my location I won't really see the benefit of riding it in the powder. The sales guy I ended up buying my board from told me he had a Custom, but said that the TRS would be a better choice for me (he thought the Custom might be a little too much board and too stiff given my ability level). I also got a sweet deal on the board (i.e. $150 less than the SL-R and $250 less than the Altered Genetics).
> 
> I want to thank everyone for there advice and imput


Good luck with the board and enjoy it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

sonicjai said:


> I'm not saying that Burton is the only way to go. Sure other brands like LibTech make great, if not greater boards that would suit his needs. I am only stating my personal opinion.


I didn't mean to sound condescending, after all, opinions are what keep forums like this going. :thumbsup:


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

SMS1977 said:


> Well, I got my board...Lib Tech TRS MTX 157.
> 
> A number of sales people at different stores told me not to get a banana/RC because I'm not going into the park and given my location I won't really see the benefit of riding it in the powder. The sales guy I ended up buying my board from told me he had a Custom, but said that the TRS would be a better choice for me (he thought the Custom might be a little too much board and too stiff given my ability level). I also got a sweet deal on the board (i.e. $150 less than the SL-R and $250 less than the Altered Genetics).
> 
> I want to thank everyone for there advice and imput


Which shop did you buy it from?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

SMS1977 said:


> While I appreciate the response, I don't really buy your point. For example, Ferrari's are never the top sellers, but I don't think anyone would say that they aren't far superior to the Ford F-150, chevy cavalier and honda civic, which are perennial top sellers.


Horrible analogy. How many people can truly afford a Ferrari ( purchase price and maintenance). IIRC a oil change is about 1 grand. Also a Ferrari is not an everyday car.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

Elan Vertigo. if you MUST have one of the three, the rule is ABB. Anything but burton.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i would check out the CApita Black Death Inc. board. i have heard nothing but good things about the board. and capita is such a loved brand on this forum known for their quality and good service


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

twin89 said:


> i would check out the CApita Black Death Inc. board. i have heard nothing but good things about the board. and capita is such a loved brand on this forum known for their quality and good service


That's cuz Capita is made by Elan, which are kick ass boards, performance and quality wise.


----------

